# Back Button doesn't work



## bamafan (Sep 14, 2012)

Just recently my back button doesn't work on the site? I'm using IE 8. Works on other web sites pages? Any Ideas?


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 14, 2012)

I think I remember that issue a couple years ago with certain browsers. Try pm-ing a mod.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 14, 2012)

I used to have the same problem - move over to Chrome and never happened again


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2012)

I had similar problems awhile back.... turned out I needed to upload "new updates" to the program.... that solved it...


----------



## fishfactory (Oct 2, 2012)

What "New updates" to what program?  Mine does the same thing, hve to hit it 7 or 8 times then sometimes skips several pages back.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2012)

FishFactory said:


> What "New updates" to what program?  Mine does the same thing, hve to hit it 7 or 8 times then sometimes skips several pages back.


FF, afternoon...  Software updates to your computer....   I click the "start" and go to "control panel"...  The I have  2 options..  "program updates" and "automatic updates"...   These areas allow my computer to hook up with the software to fix stuff or install new stuff...  Now you know as much about computers as I do....


----------



## boykjo (Oct 2, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> FF, afternoon...  Software updates to your computer....   I click the "start" and go to "control panel"...  The I have  2 options..  "program updates" and "automatic updates"...   These areas allow my computer to hook up with the software to fix stuff or install new stuff...  Now you know as much about computers as I do....


I didnt know you were a computer geek too dave..................LOL


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey BAMAFAN,

1st thing I would do is upgrade to IE 9 its free, if you want to then google search, "microsoft internet update", I have never had this prob,

click on http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/downloads/ie

Hope that helps,

al


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Internet Exploder????
That's THE problem!!!!!
Exploder sucks!!!!!
It's slow, mean and ugly!!!!

As Scarbelly said, move to Google Chrome, or open-source Chromium!!









~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 3, 2012)

I use Google Chrome, with no issues, cause IE 8 and 9 were giving me fits on the site. I have both installed cause the BF is not too techy and is comfortable with IE. His loss


----------

